

Step by step to Backbone.js — Require.js modules - kjbekkelund
https://github.com/kjbekkelund/writings/blob/master/published/step-by-step-modules.md

======
ya3r
Another great step by step guide. Thank you.

The jQuery to Backbone one was really great.
([https://github.com/kjbekkelund/writings/blob/master/publishe...](https://github.com/kjbekkelund/writings/blob/master/published/understanding-
backbone.md))

To those who are interested, this guy has some more writings here:

[https://github.com/kjbekkelund/writings/tree/master/publishe...](https://github.com/kjbekkelund/writings/tree/master/published)

